# Top of the Top, Best of the Best Local Juice 2017 - RESULT



## Andre (3/8/17)

And the winner is 

*Good Boy by Wiener Vape Co*​
Congratulations to @Rooigevaar.

I trust this will add value for you. The same is wished for all whose juices were nominated or placed in the various categories.

The hope is that this result and the results of the categories (shown below for a single source of reference) will be of use to all our members.

Thank you to all members who participated. See you again in 2018.

*BEVERAGE*
1. *The Signature Collection 1* by The Vape Industry (@Naeem_M). A rich and smooth sip of Dark Coffee beans blended with Raw Hazelnuts & Sweet Creams.
2. *Chocolate Whip* by Mr Hardwick's (@method1). Rich, delicious chocolate. Silky smooth full cream milk. The authentic chocolate milk experience.
3. *Icy Cola* by Ace of Vapes. A refreshing and icy cola that'll leave you coming back for more!
*
FRUIT*
1. *SNLV 18* by Joose-E-Liqz (@Naeemhoosen). Bursting with flavor, this juice is sure to please every fruit lover! An orgasmic combo of mouth watering juicy fruits dance on your tastes buds! Strawberry, Naartjie, litchi and vanilla amongst many others compliment this ensemble of sensual flavors.
2. *Trinity* by Northern Craft Vapes (NCV) (@Vapington). A delightful medley of 3 beautiful fruit juices. Kiwi Fruit, White Grape and Sweet Strawberries.
3. *Krypton Fusion* by Decadent Clouds. Medley of Juicy fruits, to leave your tastebuds intrigued!

*TOBACCO*
1. *Good Boy* by Wiener Vape Co (@Rooigevaar). RY4 is your reward, treat yourself with this great all day vape that never gets old.
2. *Havana Nightz* by Joose-E-Liqz (@Naeemhoosen). Rolled in the leaf of a Cuban tree, the scent of a fresh Vanilla pod. The taste will leave you feeling like it was taken straight out of the Humidor. Sweet and Bitter mix in a blissful combo making you feel as if you were on the streets of Havana. This juice goes well with a freshly brewed cup of coffee or a nice glass of Lemon Ice Tea.
3. *VM4* by Vapour Mountain (VM) (@Oupa). Our secret in-house recipe! Our take on the famous RY4 style blends: Mild flavourful tobacco blended with caramel and vanilla, topped off with a few secret ingredients. Very pleasant and mellow vape! (Our blend master’s all day vape).

*DESSERT*
1. *Jelly Monster* by Wiener Vape Co (@Rooigevaar). Jelly Packet, Opened to snack it, Could not wait for it to set, now your finger is red. Jelly Monster hiding under your bed!
2. *Zoob* by MiLC (@Milc e-Juice). Iced vanilla frosting. Crunchy biscuit base. The Authentic Zoo experience.
3. *Frosteez* by Nostalgia (@PutRid). Frosted Flakes… A golden sugar coated corn cereal, in a creamy bath of full cream milk. This will be sure to take you back to that nostalgic morning bowl of goodness!

*BAKERY*
1. *Zoob* by MiLC (@Milc e-Juice). Iced vanilla frosting. Crunchy biscuit base. The Authentic Zoo experience.
2. *Coffee Cake* by Paulies (@Paulie). A delicious moist sponge cake drenches in espresso coffee. Beautifully rounded off with a nutty sweetness.
3. *Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie* by Pompous Pom (@Zeki Hilmi). A delectable pecan nut pie filled with lashings of cream.

*MENTHOL and MINT*
1. *XXX* by Vapour Mountain (VM) (@Oupa). X X X is a perfectly balanced fruit vape, with berries, litchi and other fruit combining to create this playful and satisfying vape… underlined with a small dash of Vapour Mountain coolness!
2. *Trinity Ice* by Northern Craft Vapes (NCV) (@Vapington). Your favourite blend of Kiwi Fruit, White Grapes and Strawberries. NOW ON ICE!
3. *Blackout* by Sickboy 77 (@Sickboy77). Perfectly Ripened Blackcurrent infused with kiwi and a hint of sweetness!

*BREAKFAST*
1. *Frosteez* by Nostalgia (@PutRid). Frosted Flakes… A golden sugar coated corn cereal, in a creamy bath of full cream milk. This will be sure to take you back to that nostalgic morning bowl of goodness!
2. *The Milky Way* by Fogg's Famous Sauce (@Sir Vape). Fogg’s much anticipated cereal treat. A combination of berry crunch and fruit loops infused with vanilla malt milk. A complex cereal vape with a sweet berry crunch on the inhale and a creamy fruity malt milk on the exhale. Travel back in time to your childhood days and set course for The Milky Way.
3. *Alpha* by Emissary Elixirs (@Imperator). Dulcet flakes of nutty corn, toasted until golden, then drenched in malty, full-cream milk layered with ribbons of glossy, soft-crack caramel, and finished with a light dusting of powdered sugar.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/17)

Congrats @Rooigevaar and all the other winners! What a great selction of juices!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (3/8/17)

Well done Mr Wiener

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (3/8/17)

Thank you again @Andre for managing this and for the work put in!

Wow, this is a true honor and I am humbled by the support. Thank you to all who voted! And thank you to our many loyal clients who make it possible to do something we love every day. You are the real winners!

Thank you to all the juice makers for making great juices. I have vaped most of the juices that made top three in all categories and they are all of very high quality and definitely deserve to be there. Definitely getting the ones that I haven't tried yet!

Thank you ECIGSSA for being such a great platform that adds value to the community!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## rogue zombie (3/8/17)

Congrats to the winners - ZA juices rooool!
I need to buy more.

And thanks for your efforts as always @Andre .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clarissa (3/8/17)

Congratulations! It's great to see local juices getting some love!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quakes (3/8/17)

Congrads @Rooigevaar Well done!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/17)

Wow, that was superb

Big congrats @Rooigevaar on the great result!! Your juices are a fine example of pure vaping passion.
And to all the juicemakers whose juices were nominated - you are all very special. Its not just about the winning, its about being part of something great. 

@Andre, a big thank you for all the effort on this!

I will make the announcement with the winning badges soon. Just off to several meetings now for VapeCon matters

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/8/17)

Congrats to all the winners. 
And thanx @Andre for compiling a very easy to use VapeCon shopping list.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (3/8/17)

Thanks for all your efforts @Andre 

Congratulations to the winners!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (3/8/17)

Congratulations @Rooigevaar, "Good Boy" is fantastic stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/17)

Well done @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (3/8/17)

Lekke lekke @Rooigevaar ... well deserved winner!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (3/8/17)

@Rooigevaar - well done and well deserved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/8/17)

*2017 ECIGSSA Juice Awards Badges *

It gives us great pleasure to award the winners of the *2017 ECIGSSA Juice Awards* with their winning badges.

We are very proud of you guys! 
And not just the winners, but all the talented mixologists that were nominated and made the voting stage.

Winning the best overall juice - a big congrats to @Rooigevaar from *Wiener Vape Co.* with *Good Boy*. 





And now the winners within each category...


@Naeem_M from *The Vape Industry* - winning the Beverage category with *The Signature Colelction 1
*




@Naeemhoosen from *JOOSE-E-LIQZ* - winning the Fruit category with *SNLV 18*





@Rooigevaar from *Wiener Vape Co* - winning the Tobacco category with *Good Boy* and the Dessert category with *Jelly Monster*!






@Milc e-Juice from *MILC *- winning the Bakery category with *Zoob
*




@Oupa from *Vapour Mountain* - winning the Menthol and Mint category with *XXX *(2nd yr in a row this juice has won this category)





@PutRid from *Nostalgia *- winning the Breakfast category with *Frosteez
*




Please wear your badges with pride! Use them on your websites, FB pages and even your juice bottles. Link them through to this thread if possible.

Big thanks to @BumbleBee for his original designs on these badges when he was a member of the Admin & Mod team - and for updating them for us this year. 

Congrats to all of you and we hope to see you all again next year !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Naeemhoosen (5/8/17)

Thanks to everyone who took part in this and thanks again to all admins. This really motivates me. 
Congratulations to all my fellow mixologists. Keep up the great work.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------

